# Karten vom Gewässergrund



## Luftangler (24. Februar 2018)

Erstmal ein Hallo in die Runde! Bin neu hier und hab direkt mal ne Frage.

Meinen Angelschein habe ich Ende letzten Jahres gemacht und würde mich erstmal als Hobby-Gelegenheits-Ufer-Angler bezeichnen. Im Internet bin ich auf Echolote aufmerksam geworden, die man vom Ufer aus einsetzen kann (z.B. von Deeper). Bei den Modellen mit GPS kann man teilweise auch Karten erstellen. Da kam mir die Frage (jetzt kommt sie wirklich):

Kann man diese Karten irgendwo im Internet finden? Denn wenn sich schonmal jemand die Mühe gemacht hat, bestimmte Stellen zu kartieren und diese Karten dann ins Internet stellt, dann wäre das für mich ne sehr interessante Sache!

Grüße


----------



## poldi82 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Karten vom Gewässergrund*

Schau dir Mal die Navionics App an. Kann man 14 Tage kostenlos testen...


----------



## LexParker2703 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Karten vom Gewässergrund*

https://www.genesismaps.com/SocialMap

https://www.netzangler.de/tiefenkarten-gewaesseratlas-01/

ist 4 free


----------



## fischbär (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Karten vom Gewässergrund*

Einziges Problem dabei: die Daten sind oftmals völliger Schwachsinn. Bei uns ist die Elbe also 14 m tief, jaaa ne, is klar.


----------



## LexParker2703 (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Karten vom Gewässergrund*

was ist bei dir oftmals 1 % 10 % 50 % ????


----------



## fischbär (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Karten vom Gewässergrund*

Oftmals ist bei mir die ganze Elbe bei Magdeburg und viele Teile des Rheins halte ich ebenfalls für fragwürdig. Und wenn ich das hier aufmache und so einen scheiß sehe, vertraue ich dem nicht mehr. Stehende Gewässer sind sicherlich besser, aber auch da ist eines von den drei gemappten hier bei uns unglaubwürdig. Das Problem ist, dass manche Kiesgruben hier nur 2 m tief sind und der Wasserspiegel aufgrund der Elbe bis zu einem Meter übers Jahr schwankt. Mappt einer bei Niedrigwasser und einer bei Hochwasser ergibt letzteres ein Fake-Loch.


----------



## fischbär (27. Februar 2018)

*AW: Karten vom Gewässergrund*

Schönes Beispiel von eben: bei 15 km/h hat der Geber angefangen zu kavitieren. Das Echolot verliert den Grund und in den Tiefenwerten steht Schwachsinn. Ein Beispiel wie seltsame Löcher entstehen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Karten vom Gewässergrund*



fischbär schrieb:


> Schönes Beispiel von eben: bei 15 km/h hat der Geber angefangen zu kavitieren. Das Echolot verliert den Grund und in den Tiefenwerten steht Schwachsinn. Ein Beispiel wie seltsame Löcher entstehen.


|thinkerg:
Das erklärt vielleicht, warum ich auf meiner Karte einen ganz hundsgemeinen Fehler habe!

Ich habe angefangen meinen Hausfjord mit einem Garmin Echomap 92SV zu kartieren.
Das hab ich normalerweise alles beim Anglen nebenbei gemacht, also einfach beim driften mitgeloggt bzw. beim umsetzten in Schleichfahrt die nächste Spur mitgenommen.

Gelegentlich hab ich es aber auch versuchsweise bei weiteren Fahrten mit höheren Geschwindigkeiten versucht.
Ergebnis hat eigentlich auch gut ausgesehen.

An einer Stelle habe ich, mitten im Fjord, in einem Bereich wo es ca. 200m tief ist. nah beieinander zwei wunderschöne Berge gefunden, die jedoch auf keiner der üblichen Seekarten eingezeichnet sind.
Ich hatte also einen geheimen Hotspot gefunden!:vik:

Als ich den aber wieder angefahren bin um dort zu Angeln kam die große Ernüchterung:
Da iss kein Berg.|gr:

Vielleicht ist dieser Kartenfehler auf Grund zu hoher Geschwindigkeit entstanden.

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, warum ich eine scheinbar perfektes Bild erhalten habe.
Wenn das Signal abreisst, merkt es das Gerät ja eigentlich und zeichnet dort keine Tiefenlienien.|kopfkrat


----------



## fischbär (28. Februar 2018)

*AW: Karten vom Gewässergrund*

Hehe, cooles Beispiel! Ein ganz triviales Problem kann auch einfach das Verrutschen des Sensors bei den mobilen Echolotstangen sein, oder das schwenken aus dem Wasser, wenn man mal schneller fahren will. Es hängt dann vom Algorithmus des Geräts/der Software ab, was für Tiefen gemessen werden. Ebenso bei sehr flachen Bereichen unter einem Meter, wo schnell Unfug gemessen wird sowie GPS Ungenauigkeiten, wo Werte plötzlich auf der grünen Wiese angezeigt werden. Ich habe mindestens in 30% meiner Aufzeichnungen einige korrupte Werte aufgrund solcher Effekte. Ohne manuelles Auditing kann eine Cloud-Software die nicht rausfiltern. Nur nach Gewässer und Typ der Technik unterscheidet sich das. In USA mit Profi-Bass-Booten in flachen Gewässern mit konstantem Wasserstand hat man sicher eine höhere Datenqualität als in deutschen Flüssen.


----------

